
Flynn effect and its reversal are both environmentally caused - nickysielicki
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/06/05/1718793115
======
nickysielicki
For those without access: [https://sci-
hub.tw/http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/06...](https://sci-
hub.tw/http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/06/05/1718793115)

